# Dog sitting



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

And I had a blast seeing your photos! I could practically feel how happy the dogs were to romp around. You're an amazing "doggy auntie," makes me sorry I never had a sister!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That's so cute! I believe it's hectic, we had three extra dogs over the holidays and one hates Harley, so they have to be rotated constantly.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I can imagine it was hectic, at least they seem to get along. It took almost 4 years for my dog to get along with my brother's Australian Shepherd :lol:


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

How fun! 

My Mom has a Wheaten Terrier, 2 Scotty Dogs, and one Italian Mastiff and I have my Angus (the dog in my avatar) and Gentry... My Grandparents also live on the farm and they have 3 Shelties and one Maltese/Yorkie. I can't wait to see how it goes when we visit! It's going to be Dog Crazy! By the way, Angus thinks Mom's Wheaten is his girlfriend. It's so cute because he is so little!!


----------

